# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Alliance to Horde Translation Guide

## SkinTicket

Ever wanted to hurl out insults to that pesky Horde who just stun-locked, then death-rayed you? Now you can!
The Project Azeroth wiki has a great page translating phrases in Common Language into Horde. For example, if you want to salute one of your homeys with some pimp speak, you would type out: "ss L t A A F!" ("My N**A!") Want to tell that drooling corpse how you really feel about her? "b d b ee oo d a p!" ("I love you!") will get you into her mausoleum. Insult a tauren? "ppp b d b jj!" ("Vile Yeti!")
A little creativity and this handy guide will bring you a long way to healing Azeroth's racial wounds.

----------


## Herleybob

does this work from horde to allie?

----------


## Orious

This belongs in Guides, not Exploits.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Cool...

I'll make a guide.

----------


## Truthiness

+1 mate, very nice start

----------


## Sahdrani

Isn't this against the EULA or the ToU?

Sahdrani

----------


## dracoboy7

> Ever wanted to hurl out insults to that pesky Horde who just stun-locked, then death-rayed you? Now you can!
> The Project Azeroth wiki has a great page translating phrases in Common Language into Horde. For example, if you want to salute one of your homeys with some pimp speak, you would type out: "ss L t A A F!" ("My NIGGA!") Want to tell that drooling corpse how you really feel about her? "b d b ee oo d a p!" ("I love you!") will get you into her mausoleum. Insult a tauren? "ppp b d b jj!" ("Vile Yeti!")
> A little creativity and this handy guide will bring you a long way to healing Azeroth's racial wounds.


this stuff has bean posted b4
the site is Project Azeroth - A World of Warcraft Translation Wiki
and (ss L t A A F) = me nigga y u would want 2 call your self a nigga is :eek3: an less u r 1 :EEK!:  (ss = me) (d a p = you)

----------


## ironshaman

any horde to alliance?

----------


## Orious

> Isn't this against the EULA or the ToU?
> 
> Sahdrani


Yes, it is and can get you banned if people report you.

----------


## Zokmag

o.O thats bad think if hordes report me when i say kek to them? lol

----------


## asi29

but isnt it possible to say it like this:
you type /e first and then you put there something you want to say like:

/e : how are you doing? 
or
/e : allys are noobs

----------


## iLLsen

This also works for horde if you are undead. Use Gutterspeak its translated nearly the same way as common.

----------


## Sallix

> but isnt it possible to say it like this:
> you type /e first and then you put there something you want to say like:
> 
> /e : how are you doing? 
> or
> /e : allys are noobs


that will just translate to <your name> makes some strange gestures (or something)

----------


## Slacker

> but isnt it possible to say it like this:
> you type /e first and then you put there something you want to say like:
> 
> /e : how are you doing? 
> or
> /e : allys are noobs


 
No it'll just say something like "(Name) is doing some weird movements" something. Don't remember, but it wont say "(Name) allys are noobs"

----------


## Remahlól

> ("My NIGGA!")


I'd remove this part. It can and perhaps will be seen as an offense.

----------


## SkinTicket

> I'd remove this part. It can and perhaps will be seen as an offense.


Done, My appologies

----------


## karlov

This works on alliance with common- on horde if you speak gutterspeak.
Thanks for showing them about it- yay taunts!

----------


## Orious

Or, go on a private server and be a gm lol.

----------


## kannex

there is also this:

-Common to Orcish (Alliance to Horde)
h i = y o
ss ee oo p = Me lo ve u
D a p Ee bb = You Lose
b ppp = evil
zz fff = never
Fff d Ss pp = Very Mean
Ss B ppp = Me Evil
D a p aa B ppp = Youre Evil
D a p aa Ss pp = Youre Mean

----------


## Jns20

OMG!! Its a copy of WoW: Alliance to Horde Translation Guide - Kotaku
Thats means you should not give him +rep him!! omg!

----------

